# ما هي دارة التوصيل في محرك الغسالة الاتوماتيك



## الكيمياء حياة (21 أبريل 2008)

ماهي دائرة التوصيل لمحرك الغسالة الاتوماتيك التي له ستة اسلاك و ما هو الفولت الذي يسري في الاسلاك حسب كل مرحلة من مراحل عمل المحرك من ناحية السرعة أو من ناحية عكس الدورة للمحرك 
وما هو عمل الملف الموجود علي طرف المحرك خارجياً من الخلف وكيف يقيس السرعة 
" المحرك يكون سريع جداً في حالة العصر ويكون بطيء في حالة الغسل وعكس الدورة 
وشكراً وبارك الله فيكم 
" الرجاء الرد أخواني " 
و السلام ختام 
:31:


----------



## نصيري (4 مايو 2008)

سؤال مشترك بنا ان وجدتي جواب فلا تبخلي عنا


----------



## الكيمياء حياة (2 فبراير 2009)

*يا خسارة لا أحد يعرف هذه المعلومة*

يا أخوان يجب أن نعرف بدقة ما نعمل به ونتتبع العلوم ولا نكتفي بمعلومات سطحية و إلا لن نتطور أو نتقدم أنا ليس بمختص في صيانة الغسالات الأتوماتيك ولكن كهربائي تحكم وأريد هذه المعلومة لصيانة غسالة البيت حيث لم أجد ممن يختصون بصيانتها أجوبة عن طريقة عمل المحرك ولم يكون إلا يخمنون فهل هناك من يعلم بشكل علمية موثوق كيف عمل هذا المحرك

وشكراً جزيلاً 
:63:لا تأخذوني أردت أيضاً أن أثري هذا المنتدي بشيء لم اجده لحتى الأن


----------



## الخليفة (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم .. قرأت الرسالة الان و سأرد عليها باقرب وقت بشكل مختصر الان المحرك الذي تتكلم عنه نوعين الاول فحمات و التاني بدون فحمات وبالنسبة للمحرك فهو تاكومتر ... مولد كهرباء.. تجد مغناطيس بداخل هذه النواة يقيس السرعة عن طريق الجهد المتولد من التاكومتر .. يبقى لديك 4 اسلاك 2 منها من القلب الدائر و 2 من الملفات الثابتة .. حسب التوصيل و الجهد المطبق يدور بسرعة و اتجاه معين


----------



## armature (30 مارس 2009)

*اهداء من المهندس احمد ابراهيم على (بالنسبة للموتور 6 اطراف)*

النوع دة من المواتير بيسمى universal motor زى موتور الخلادط مثلا و النوع دة بيشتغل فى الغسالة على انة dc motor و بيكون راكب فية من الخلف مولد صغير بيسمى tachogenerator و دة فائدتة انة يوازن مابين الحمل بتاعى الغسيل و السرعة علشان يوفر فى الكهرباء و كمان لة اهمية كبيرة فى ramp و ده معناه ان الغساله لما تيجى تلف تبدأ بسرعه تزايدية تدريجيا.. و الموتور ده له دائرة تحكم علشان تنظم السرعه و كمان فيها بيتحول acالى dc المهم اطراف الموتور دة كالتالى:
-طرفين طالعين من ملفات العضو الثابت
-طرفين طالعين من tachogenerator
-طرافين طالعين من الفورش الكربونية 
و بعض الغسالات بيكون فيها 8 اطراف و فى الحالة دى بيكون الطرفين بتوع الاوفرلود


----------



## ayman omr (8 يناير 2010)

جيد


----------



## khaled sleem (15 يوليو 2010)

ممكن يا أخوانا مشكورين عرض رسمة موضحة لدائرة الغسالة الاتوماتيك


----------



## aboalasmr (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم وكل الشكر والتقدير على المجهود الرائع الذي تبذلونه من اجل المعرفة والفائدة 
وارجو من الاخوة الاكارم ارسال طريقة تشغيل المحرك بدون برنامج 
وتقبلو ا مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## mhm02009 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## armature (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*مهندس/ احمد ابراهيم*

على فكره انا 12 سنه بشتغل فى الغسالات الفول اتوماتيك


----------



## zanussi (26 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز لابد من وضع اسم ماركة الغسالة وقم الموديل وان شاء اللة افيدك فى هذا الشأن


----------



## mostafa morsy (11 أبريل 2012)

*الاخ المهندس /احمد ابرهيم ....
برجاء ان تعرفنا رسم الدائرة الكهربائية للعسالة الفول اتوماتيك ماركة سيليتال رقم450x التايمر بدون كارتة .... واكون شاكرا لافضالك الكريمة............. 
*


----------



## mostafa morsy (11 أبريل 2012)

*الاخ المهندس /احمد ابرهيم ....
برجاء ان تعرفنا رسم الدائرة الكهربائية للغسالة الفول اتوماتيك ماركة سيليتال رقم450x التايمر بدون كارتة 18برنامج.... واكون شاكرا لافضالك الكريمة............. 
*


----------



## أبو غازي1 (15 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم لدي محرك غسالة نفس يلي تكلمتو عنو ولكن له 8 خطوط منها اثنان للقطعة الموجودة خلف المحرك والسؤال هو هل يمكن لهذا المحرك ان يعمل كدينامو لو ربطناه مثلآ بمحرك 12 فولط موصول من بطارية سيارة بواسطة سير حركة هل يكون الخرج 220


----------



## أبو غازي1 (20 يناير 2015)

شكرا لك مهندس احمد ابراهيم
ممكن لو سمحت بعد توصيل المحرك بالكهرباء مباشر بدون غسالة مثل ما ذكرت حضرتك كم يكون عدد دورات المحرك لاني اريد ربطه مع دينامو سيارة بواسطة سير لاقوم بشحن بطارية سيارة ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------

